# Lease opening again



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it happened again, I saved a spot on my lease for a friend and now he has other problems and can't come up with the lease money. So if anybody is interested send me a pm. I know its late allready but feeders are in place and have been fed all summer. It is near Mountain Home, Tx. whitetail, hogs, turkey and exotics. low fence. I mostly bow hunt but we also use rifles. Three man lease.


----------



## gwfreefish (Jun 23, 2006)

How much land? And whats the price?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

gwfreefish said:


> How much land? And whats the price?


PM sent


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

gwfreefish said:


> How much land? And whats the price?


 x2


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

mustangeric said:


> x2


PM sent


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

me too please


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

txcowpoke said:


> Well it happened again, I saved a spot on my lease for a friend and now he has other problems and can't come up with the lease money.


I think we all have had this happen. Good luck in finding the right fit.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

PM me some details if you could please


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> I think we all have had this happen. Good luck in finding the right fit.


Thanks, I wouldn't think it would be that hard being that we have exotics on the place especially Axis, but I guess this late in the year most people allready have some thing lined out.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This is exactly the reason I get a 50% deposit in March. Something always seems to come up at the last minute and the lease holder is left holding the bag.

Good luck filling the spot.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

These are a couple pix from last season. Not sure if they are of the same buck or not, either way he was not killed as far as I know, What do yall think same deer??????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks the same to me.


----------



## jlturner44 (Aug 10, 2010)

pm some details if the opening is still available. 
thanks


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

jlturner44 said:


> pm some details if the opening is still available.
> thanks


I would if I could but your pm is not working. I think it has pms. You can call me for details if you want. I would post them but I don't think your supposed to. 361-920-6777 Neal, As of right now it is still available.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is another pic from our place, the big boy did not survive.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

p.m. me some details please


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

rangers57 said:


> p.m. me some details please


Done


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

pm details please.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I know I can't afford it, just curious where it might be. My mom grew up in that area, actually near Hunt, Lynx Haven Ranch. Ever hear of that?

We have lots of folkd buried at Mountain Home, Hunt, Kerrville, and a couple in Leakey.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

TheAnt said:


> I know I can't afford it, just curious where it might be. My mom grew up in that area, actually near Hunt, Lynx Haven Ranch. Ever hear of that?
> 
> We have lots of folkd buried at Mountain Home, Hunt, Kerrville, and a couple in Leakey.


It is just north of Mountain Home, No I havn't heard of the Lynx Haven Ranch.


----------



## paulk (Jul 9, 2005)

i would be interested in the area that you detail. please pm me thanks


----------



## DrewWard6 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please PM details


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

PM details please...

I'm just curious than anything else.

At least I am honest!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

N or S of 10? Between 10 & 290? If so how close to the Fwy?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

strosfann said:


> N or S of 10? Between 10 & 290? If so how close to the Fwy?


South of 10 west of 41 just off the freeway.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

PM the details PLEASE.


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Pm me also please


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too please if it is still available, thanks.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

PM me as well I'm curious!


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

PM me too!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

sfn01 said:


> PM me too!


same need pm me also


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Spot is filled pending payment. Thanks for all the interest. If something changes I will let yall know.


----------



## on target (Jul 27, 2010)

How much? Any game pics?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Spot is filled and paid for, thanks for all the interest but please no more pm,s.


----------

